# Duda para cambiar unos altavoces



## casp3 (Nov 3, 2016)

Hola muy buenas:

Tengo unos altavoces SONY SS-A507 que me dejaron para revisar.
Me gustaría aprovechar las cajas y cambiarle los altavoces, y si se puede mejorarlos.
La salida del amplificador (Speaker lleva una impedance entre 6 - 16 ohm)
Lleva otra salida (Surrond speaker - impedance 16 ohm.
Adjunto una foto con los datos del amplificador, así como los datos de los altavoces. 

Puedo colocar unos altavoces de 8 ohm??
Deben de ser tanto el Woofer, Midrange y Tweeter de 8 ohm??
Me serviría el filtro de sonido que llevan incorporados los bafles?

A ver si alguien me puede ayudar a decidir.

Un saludo. ...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 3, 2016)

casp3 dijo:


> Hola muy buenas:
> 
> Tengo unos altavoces SONY SS-A507 que me dejaron para revisar.
> Me gustaría aprovechar las cajas y cambiarle los altavoces, y si se puede mejorarlos.
> ...


Hola caro Don casp3 en la salida que aclaras puder conectar entre 6 y 16 Ohmios puedes sin problemas algun conectar un altavoz de 8 Ohmios , ahora en la salida de 16 Ohmios ustedes NO puede conectar un altavoz de 8 Ohmios sob lo riesgo de estropiar lo paso final por sobrecarga   
Lo mas correcto serias medir la resistencia de los altavozes originales de modo puder saper si puede aproveitar los filtros de sonido , eso porque els son diseñados para esa inpedancia y cuando conectados a altavozes de inpedancia muy diferente pueden no funcionar a contento.
!Suerte !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 3, 2016)

casp3 dijo:


> Puedo colocar unos altavoces de 8 ohm??
> Deben de ser tanto el Woofer, Midrange y Tweeter de 8 ohm??
> *Me serviría el filtro de sonido que llevan incorporados los bafles?*


Es seguro que "el filtro de sonido" sea completamente inútil con parlantes nuevos, así que vas a tener que diseñar un nuevo filtro o acostumbrarte a escuchar no-muy-bien (cosa que pasa bastante rápido), pero entonces no tiene caso gastar en parlantes nuevos .
Por otra parte, no importa tanto las impedancias pero importan la sensibilidad y respuesta en frecuencia de cada parlante. Con las impedancias no podés diseñar ningún crossover medianamente coherente...


----------

